# Job Offer



## Dubai_Mdfh (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have been offered 1500 AED for the designation of Engineer in Sharjah.
It's too low for my qualifications but that's what the company is offering.

I have a doubt that the salary doesn't match the designation. Is it normal? 

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

What sort of engineer? Not that it matters, AED 1500 is far too low.


----------



## Dubai_Mdfh (Oct 19, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> What sort of engineer? Not that it matters, AED 1500 is far too low.


My visit visa is about to expire and this is the only offer i have got... not sure what do to


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Only you can make that call but it's not a good offer.


----------



## dxbexpatauh (Oct 19, 2013)

Salary depends on your engineering field and experience.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Mudi said:


> My visit visa is about to expire and this is the only offer i have got... not sure what do to


If your visit visa is due to expire do a border run and get another 30 days


----------



## Dubai_Mdfh (Oct 19, 2013)

dxbexpatauh said:


> Salary depends on your engineering field and experience.


I don't have experience, I am fresher.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Mudi I have updated the border run thread for you


----------



## Dubai_Mdfh (Oct 19, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> Mudi I have updated the border run thread for you


Thank you so much


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Andy17 said:


> If your visit visa is due to expire do a border run and get another 30 days


If he doesn't have a passport from a country that gets a visa on arrival, he won't be able to do a visa run. He has to exit for 30 days and reapply.


----------



## Dubai_Mdfh (Oct 19, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> If he doesn't have a passport from a country that gets a visa on arrival, he won't be able to do a visa run. He has to exit for 30 days and reapply.



True, I won't be able to do visa run.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Thats bad news it did not occur to me that some passport holders did not get an entry visa in their passport, but I have not been here long enough yet to pick up on some of the finer points of visa differences. Difficult decision Mudi 1500 is not really enough to live on let alone find accomodation and it does not seem easy to change jobs should you get a better offer. Good luck to you all the same.


----------

